# detector de secuencia



## cocu (Ene 30, 2007)

estoy teniendo problemas a la hora de obtener resultados en la simulacion de un circuito secuencial sincrono, que sea capaz de detectar la llegada de cuatro '0' consecutivos por una entrada de datos denominada E. haciendo los calculos creo que necesito 2 biestables y obtengo las siguientes ecuaciones
biestables j-k: 
J1= E\ *Q0;   K1=E+Q0;   J0=E\;   K0=1;  salida=E\*Q1*Q0;
NOTA:E\= entrada de datos negada

si lo realizo con biestables D:
D1=(Q1\*Q0*E\)+(Q1*Q0\*E\);   D0=QO\*E\;  S=E\*Q1*Q0;

pero a la salida no obtengo lo esperado. me guataria que me ayudaran a confirmar que las ecuaciones son las correctas. GRACIAS.


----------



## Welsys (Ene 31, 2007)

He hecho un diagramacon esa maquina de estados, y creo que para que funcionase bien, deberias calcular unos 5 estados, osea 3 biestables. que opinas?

espero tu respuesta


----------



## Welsys (Ene 31, 2007)

Otra cosa, por las soluciones que veo de las K y J, creo que has simplificado demasiado, considerando estados x como 1. Me equivoco? Hay veces en las que es aconsejable utilizar la solucion mas estable, y no la mas simplificada(inestable).

Espero que te sirva. Si voy muy desencaminado del enfoque que tu le quieres dar, para ayudarte mejor me puedes mandar un boceto.

Espero tu respuesta.


----------



## cocu (Ene 31, 2007)

tienes razon con lo que dices, en los calculos al hacer karnaugh para simplificar las ecuaciones, los valores que estan como X los trato como 1. segun he entendido de tu explicacion lo que me aconsejas es que no lo ponga asi y no simplifique puesto que esto puede hacer inestable el sistema.
voy a intentar solucionarlo asi a ver si consigo lo esperado.
en cuanto a la maquina de estados mis calculos dicen que con 4 estados(Q0,Q1,Q2,Q3), las especificaciones del ejemplo estan cubiertas, y no se como llegar a los 5 estados que tu me comentas.
de todas maneras como ya te dije lo que voy a hacer es no simplificar tanto y no coger las X como 1  a ver si asi consigo lo esperado
MUCHAS GRACIAS.


----------



## Welsys (Ene 31, 2007)

La maquina es de moore o de mealy?? esq la unica posibilidad para que sea solo con 4 estados esq sea de mealy. Y si se puede, me puedes decir como???

te adjunto en una immagen mi vision de tu maquina de estados. Tal y como yo la he entendido, cada 4 ceros la maquina responde con un 1 a la salida, si aparece un uno a la entrada, esta vuelve al principio, y si despues de haber recibido 4 ceros, le llega otro, este empieza a contar de nuevo.

Los estados son:

Q0:Estado en el que no ha recibido ningun 0.
Q1:Estado que recibe el primer 0.
Q2:Estado que recibe el segundo 0.
Q3:Estado que recibe el ptercer 0.
Q4:Estado que recibe el cuarto 0.


----------



## cocu (Ene 31, 2007)

Si, mi automata es tipo mealy, y la diferencia con el tuyo es que yo estando en el estado Q3 (estado en el que ya he recibido tres '0'), evoluciono al estado Q0, si es porque he recibido otro '0' que seria el cuarto la salida pasa a tener valor 1, y si es porque he recibido un '1' paso a Q0 tambien pero con la salida valiendo 0. De ahi que yo solo lo realize en cuatro estados(Q0,Q1,Q2,Q3), pero a la vista de los resultados supongo que lo intentare de la forma que tu me propones.
lo seguire intentando
muchas gracias.


----------



## Welsys (Ene 31, 2007)

Entiendo, si es de mealy si que es posible. si necesitas mas ayuda con este tema, estare encantado, ya que este tema me interesa bastante.Y si no necesitas nada mas, espero que me comuniques los resultados.

saludos


----------

